# Free FullerWycliff



## gmcunni (Aug 5, 2011)

he simply promoted a free energy source. you mods are in cahoots with the big oil companies and are stifling his message!

solar is our future :smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2011)

drill baby drill

:flag:


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> he simply promoted a free energy source. you mods are in cahoots with the big oil companies and are stifling his message!
> 
> solar is our future :smash:


 
You have exposed us!  :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2011)

Ban Hammer.

I like it.


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanx, ctenidae!! Not only did you quote Billy Madison, you also saved me from reading that guys spamarific post


----------



## hammer (Aug 5, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Ban Hammer.
> 
> I like it.


What did I do?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, I liked the Ban Hammer line as well :smash:

:lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 5, 2011)

Isn't he a reggae singer?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 5, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Ban Hammer.
> 
> I like it.





hammer said:


> What did I do?



See he's starting it again!


----------



## Nick (Aug 5, 2011)

my favorite thread of the day.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> Thanx, ctenidae!! Not only did you quote Billy Madison, you also saved me from reading that guys spamarific post



It's such a useful quote. Handy in a wide variety of situations.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 5, 2011)

Did he really need to be banned?  He's really passionate about the sun.  And posted some good solar TRs....


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 6, 2011)

Watch it Glenn.  No arguing with a moderator's decision!!!  :uzi:


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 6, 2011)

This individual is an obvious scourge to this site and society. 

There shall be no atonement for the travesties committed. 

Off with his hands!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 6, 2011)

it is not like he's been a repeat offender or even had a warning. give the little guy a chance!

3 day ban = fair
lifetime ban = unfair


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 6, 2011)

Keep him banned, he should of know the future is in wind, not solar.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 6, 2011)

for all you FullerWycliff supporters out there (i know from the numerous PMs that you are plentiful yet too bashful to post here) we can still follow his message - 

http://fringe-forum.com/forums/showthread.php?p=331293


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> it is not like he's been a repeat offender or even had a warning. give the little guy a chance!
> 
> 3 day ban = fair
> lifetime ban = unfair



sorry, Mr.Wycliff is BFL unless he writes a very convincing apology to Nick.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> sorry, Mr.Wycliff is BFL unless he writes a very convincing apology to Nick.



does it have to be sincere or just convincing?


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> does it have to be sincere or just convincing?



Love the new avatar ha

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Aug 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Watch it Glenn.  No arguing with a moderator's decision!!!  :uzi:



I'm just saying....he's really into the sun. What's the harm with that? I found his posts really ammusing. So what if he told Nick to "Eat a solar flair" on Facebook. I'm sure he didn't really mean it. 

:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Keep him banned, he should of know the future is in wind, not solar.



No no, the answers, my friend, are blowing in the wind, but here comes the sun.

Do try to keep up.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 8, 2011)

I was skyping with Fuller over the weekend. He's embarrassed and very sorry about this whole thing. I explained to him that it is proper etiquette to introduce yourself (i pointed him to the new users thread) and establish credibility before posting something that some people might find unappealing.

Bottom line is the kid is just enthusiastic about solar power, he didn't mean to break forum rules and if given a 2nd chance promises to be a good citizen of the forum.

give him a break, let him back in.

and to the silent majority out there, keep the PM's coming. I'm sharing them all with Fuller and it really helps lift his spirits.   he was out tanning over the weekend and hopes everyone is having a great summer.  btw, he had a burger and a beer for dinner last night.


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2011)

Listen guys, I'm really sorry but I've made my decision and it's final. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 8, 2011)

Nick, with all due respect, you are just plain misinformed by that money-grubbing oil-loving overzealous moderator DHS. Stop listening to those who are biased and listen to your heart.

Just think of the revenue opportunities Fuller brings to the forum, a whole new advertising market around solar energy.  

You know the right thing to do is to let the kid back in, bring a little sunshine back to AZ!


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2011)

Besides, I heard FullerWycliff is a gaper and really only goes out in the sun to dry his laundry.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 8, 2011)

YES! using the sun to dry laundry is just another example of how to harness the power of the sun FOR FREE. I'm so glad you finally "get it" and now understand how excited Fuller is about this opportunity.  

I'm sure he'll be psyched to hear this (he hasn't figured out how to view the site now that he's banned so i have to tell him what's going on).

So will you be lifting the ban today?

Fuller pointed something out to me that he wanted me to share. AZ stands for AlpineZone but it is also the abbreviation for Arizona.  Not only do they make awesome Iced Tea there (which fuller drinks by the gallon mind you) but it is always SUNNY in Arizona.  Sunny AZ and sunny AZ, could it be any more synergistic?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 8, 2011)

What other crap is this guy spewing?  That Al Gore invented the internet and has the cure for Global Warming?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 8, 2011)

Nick, DHS is the one who should be banned, he flagrantly taunts the forum members, forcing his own agenda and opinion on everyone.  I think he edited one of my posts in another thread to make me look foolish and ignorant.  He is an eco-terrorist and i have proof he is in cahoots with not oil the oil companies but Cannon Mountain.


Free FullerWhcliff and let the sun shine down on AZ!


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2011)

FullerWycliff was banned from the Oakland Raiders fanclub. 

But he is promoting his agenda on UnrealAussies

A google search shows how over the top FullerWycliff really is. 

AZ needs to stay true to the power of oil and natural gas. Just sayin'

Edit: now I'm getting Solar ads at the top of the page from Google :roll:


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 8, 2011)

Nick said:


> FullerWycliff was banned from the Oakland Raiders fanclub.
> 
> But he is promoting his agenda on UnrealAussies
> 
> ...



Those other forums are run by short sighed asshats who don't get it like you and i do Nick. Do the right thing! Do what hundreds of AZer's (i have the PMs) want done. 

FREE FULLERWYCLIFF


----------



## Glenn (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm getting tired of DHS ragging on fuller. I know what's next too...TrailBoss is going to start throwing his weight around. Frankly, this is going to get worse before it gets better. 

Nick, will you help design a forum for me? This forum will be "cloudless"; basically free from rules. People can post all the Fuller/Sun info they like. The forum may be used to make fun of this forum. I think that's a fair payback for free help. Yes?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Fuller pointed something out to me that he wanted me to share. AZ stands for AlpineZone but it is also the abbreviation for Arizona.  Not only do they make awesome Iced Tea there (which fuller drinks by the gallon mind you) but it is always SUNNY in Arizona.  Sunny AZ and sunny AZ, could it be any more synergistic?



Dude, it's always sunny in Philadelphia. Seriously, get with it.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 8, 2011)

I want to thank everyone who participated in the poll, the number of responses was phenomenal.  It is great to know there are so many supports of Fuller out there.

The AZ members have spoken, time to let the sun shine in!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> I want to thank everyone who participated in the poll, the number of responses was phenomenal.  It is great to know there are so many supports of Fuller out there.
> 
> The AZ members have spoken, time to let the sun shine in!



LMAO! Nice work!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2011)

you guys just don't get it.  the amount of complaints received by the moderating team was substantial despite only one post.  I know it seems unfair, but you'll have to trust us.  It's not always obvious what goes on behind the scenes in these complex decisions.  

we think it's best to move forward in a carbon powered forum


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 9, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> you guys just don't get it.  the amount of complaints received by the moderating team was substantial despite only one post.  I know it seems unfair, but you'll have to trust us.  It's not always obvious what goes on behind the scenes in these complex decisions.
> 
> we think it's best to move forward in a carbon powered forum



i see your lips moving but all i hear is BLAH BLAH BLAH.  do you have that canned answer stored so you just cut and paste it every time someone with a backbone questions your "authority"?

where's the transparency? where's the compassion?

Nick, this has gone on long enough. Your over-zealous (that's being polite) moderators are ruining this forum and poisoning your mind.

Fuller will bring new ad campaigns to AZ, you have already witnessed it first hand with your own google ads.  The click rate will be through the roof and you can retire early.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 9, 2011)

is Fuller just a spammer, or a real person who's interested in posting on topic?  I'm confused.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2011)

to gmcunni, he's apparently a God.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> is Fuller just a spammer, or a real person who's interested in posting on topic?  I'm confused.



He's an asshat, this kind of thing just isn't tolerated here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=99338

That's all the proof needed to justify a lifelong ban.  But we've gotten dozens and dozens of complaints via PM as well....


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 9, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> to gmcunni, he's apparently a God.



really? REALLY? you are going to make this about religion?  

another shining example of DHS and his attack style moderation.

Nick, take off the blindfold, see what is happening here!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> He's an asshat, this kind of thing just isn't tolerated here:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=99338
> 
> That's all the proof needed to justify a lifelong ban.  But we've gotten dozens and dozens of complaints via PM as well....



BTW - Portions of that post were edited out.  If only you could see everything they posted, there would be no question!


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 9, 2011)

So he's just a spammer.  OK that makes sense.

Kinda hard to figure out why so many PM complaints though.  I read stuff like that and just ignore it...  I guess I've been jaded to spam from years of it in e-mail.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> He's an asshat, this kind of thing just isn't tolerated here:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=99338
> 
> That's all the proof needed to justify a lifelong ban.  But we've gotten dozens and dozens of complaints via PM as well....



Et tu, Brute?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Et tu, Brute?



Listen pal, this is serious business.  No one appreciates your insubordination!  The real silent majority has spoken, and they're a much larger group than your supposed silent majority!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 9, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> So he's just a spammer.  OK that makes sense.
> 
> Kinda hard to figure out why so many PM complaints though.  I read stuff like that and just ignore it...  I guess I've been jaded to spam from years of it in e-mail.



The point- I believe you may have missed it.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 9, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> The point- I believe you may have missed it.



oh I got the point pal.  I'm with the mods.  Stuff like this cannot be tolerated.  Next thing you know Russian soldiers will be knocking at our door...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 9, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> oh I got the point pal.  I'm with the mods.  Stuff like this cannot be tolerated.  Next thing you know Russian soldiers will be knocking at our door...



Okay- just wanted to make sure you hadn't thrown in with those Fullerites.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Listen pal, this is serious business.  No one appreciates your insubordination!  The real silent majority has spoken, and they're a much larger group than your supposed silent majority!



first of all, you are now banned from using the word "pal", or any other similar word that conveys friendliness or civility, when addressing me.

secondly, my silent majority can kick your silent majority's ass so watch it bub!


i thought you were better than the rest of the mods but i see i was mistaken. more than ever it is obvious there is an US vs. THEM going on between the users (who make this forum possible financially) and the mods.

I'm seriously considering not paying my AZ subscription this season if this is the way things are going to be run.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> I'm seriously considering not paying my AZ subscription this season if this is the way things are going to be run.



sure 'pal'

you'll pay and probably a day or two late and incur a substantial premium for your procrastination

so says history


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 9, 2011)

I just received an email via skype from Fuller which he asked me to share -


> Dear Nick, Stef, moderators and fellow AlpineZone posters (except DHS)
> Please accept my most sincere apology for my behavior last week. I have thought long and hard about what happened and I realise how very upset/angry you must have been.
> 
> I am really sorry for creating the situation which I know I should have handled better. I admit that I was in the wrong and can only say how sorry I am. I can promise you that this will never happen again and hope that you will give me the opportunity to prove this to you.
> ...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 9, 2011)

Fuller Wycliff is a punk and got what he deserved.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 9, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> sure 'pal'
> 
> you'll pay and probably a day or two late and incur a substantial premium for your procrastination
> 
> so says history



oh, so now you are a historian? i thought you were just a door-to-door meat salesman.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> so watch it bub!



From "Bad Santa"

Kid: That's the seven dwarfs! 
Willie: You're shittin' me? F**k, kid; i just call them you know like hey bub or chief, i tell them to make the god dammed toys 
Willie: What the f**k is wrong with you? I can't remember this sh*t. Does everything with you have to be a f**king test? 
Kid: How old are they?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 9, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Fuller Wycliff is a punk and got what he deserved.



don't be a hater, you don't even know Fuller. If you'd ever hung out with him on a sunny day you'd realize he's just a regular kid who's super thrilled about sunshine and free energy.

true, on cloudy rainy days he gets a bit nasty but that's because of his love for the sun and when the sun is hidden he's off his game.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> don't be a hater, you don't even know Fuller. If you'd ever hung out with him on a sunny day you'd realize he's just a regular kid who's super thrilled about sunshine and free energy.
> 
> true, on cloudy rainy days he gets a bit nasty but that's because of his love for the sun and when the sun is hidden he's off his game.



Pffft, fair weather fan.
Oil is solar power too, you know. Made fom plants, 100% organic and all natural.


----------



## Nick (Aug 9, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Okay- just wanted to make sure you hadn't thrown in with those Fullerites.



LMAO @ "fullerites"


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 9, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Pffft, fair weather fan.
> Oil is solar power too, you know. Made fom plants, 100% organic and all natural.



ok, fine, all natural ingredients, just like McDonald's. 

Personally I'm all for solar power but really this issue is much bigger than that.  it is about freedom of speech.  Fuller's 1st, 4th and 5th amendment rights are being violated here and nobody seems to care.

anarchy i tell you, anarchy!


----------



## Nick (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I need to rewrite the site rules. I'm adding this in so there is no more confusion: 

_Discussion on solar energy is banned and any user who talks about solar energy. Unless baby seals are strapped to the front of your gas-guzzling SUV's, we don't tolerate this kind of discussion here._


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 9, 2011)

Nick said:


> I think I need to rewrite the site rules. I'm adding this in so there is no more confusion:
> 
> _Discussion on solar energy is banned and any user who talks about solar energy. Unless baby seals are strapped to the front of your gas-guzzling SUV's, we don't tolerate this kind of discussion here._



so that's how its going to be?  you are siding with the mods and a few right-winged froot cake forum members?

i beg you, please reconsider!  for the good of the children!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Personally I'm all for solar power but really this issue is much bigger than that.  it is about freedom of speech.  Fuller's 1st, 4th and 5th amendment rights are being violated here and nobody seems to care.



I care. I care about Nick's 9th and 10th Amendment rights. 
But I'm most concerned about my 3rd Amendment rights, really.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> so that's how its going to be?  you are siding with the mods and a few right-winged froot cake forum members?
> 
> i beg you, please reconsider!  for the good of the children!



Again, it's the mods overstepping their authority here. You posted an actual poll...they say they've gotten private messages. Until I see a bar graph of private messages sent to the mods, I'm not buying anything. 

Fuller posted on FB that he really misses this place. The days at his dad's sundial plant go by really slowly when he can't post here.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 9, 2011)

From treadmills to solar panels, Nick really gets around!:razz:


----------



## Fuller Wycliff (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm sorry for the trouble i have caused and would like to start again on a more positive note.  i've introduced myself over in the new members thread.

I love sunshine and all that it brings our great world.  i look forward to getting to know everyone and sharing my passion.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2011)

IP tracker iniated :smash:


----------



## Fuller Wycliff (Aug 9, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> IP tracker iniated :smash:



DHS, i got your PM. I'm so very glad you have accepted my apology. And while your apology to me was not necessary, i do accept it as well.  I completely understand the position i put you in and i realize you were only doing your job. 

I'm sorry we got off on the wrong foot but i look forward to being an active contributor here on AZ.

:beer:


----------



## Nick (Aug 9, 2011)

This is straight out of my PM box. This is an _official _poll conducted by famous Internet pollsters, Dingaling and Dingleberries. 

The results are irrefutable. Forum happiness tanks when Fuller is around.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm depressed...


----------



## Glenn (Aug 9, 2011)

Hooray! He's back! 

Fuller, good to see ya bro! I loved your Summer Solstice vid you posted at the begining of yoru favorite season. 

How's work these days?


----------



## Glenn (Aug 9, 2011)

Nick said:


> This is straight out of my PM box. This is an _official _poll conducted by famous Internet pollsters, Dingaling and Dingleberries.
> 
> The results are irrefutable. Forum happiness tanks when Fuller is around.



I'm not buying it. I bet that polling firm is in cahoots with the mod team here.


----------



## Fuller Wycliff (Aug 9, 2011)

Nick said:


> This is straight out of my PM box. This is an _official _poll conducted by famous Internet pollsters, Dingaling and Dingleberries.
> 
> The results are irrefutable. Forum happiness tanks when Fuller is around.



Wow!  i'd be lying if I said this didn't hurt to see Nick. But, i realize i got off to a bad start here so i can see why people were put off by my presence.  I'm going to do my best to turn that chart upside down and turn those frowns to smiles.


----------



## Fuller Wycliff (Aug 9, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Hooray! He's back!
> 
> Fuller, good to see ya bro! I loved your Summer Solstice vid you posted at the begining of yoru favorite season.
> 
> How's work these days?



Thanks for the kind words Glenn, it brightens my day like a ray of golden sunshine!!

works been good, a little cloudy today so it makes calibrating the sun dials hard but I'll manage. I think i'll hit Hooters tonight after  work for some wings and beers. :beer:


----------



## billski (Aug 9, 2011)

*Wind Power*

Solar power is not the future.Wind power generated by flatulence is the future. It is an infinite resource.   We have enough of that to power a ski area, maybe more.  
To supplement this source, a critical resource is bovine flatulance. 

"Cows produce large amounts of ammonia, hydrogen sulfide, volatile organic compounds (VOCs) particulates, nitrous oxide and methane. They produce so much that they surpass: Coal Mining	Manure Management; Waste Water Treatment; Mobile Combustion and Iron & Steel Production." 

 In addition to VOC's, bovines generate fertilizer as well as baby's milk.  What a combination!    It's an ideal resource for generations to come.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 9, 2011)

billski said:


> Solar power is not the future.Wind power generated by flatulence is the future. It is an infinite resource.   We have enough of that to power a ski area, maybe more.
> To supplement this source, a critical resource is bovine flatulance.
> 
> "Cows produce large amounts of ammonia, hydrogen sulfide, volatile organic compounds (VOCs) particulates, nitrous oxide and methane. They produce so much that they surpass: Coal Mining	Manure Management; Waste Water Treatment; Mobile Combustion and Iron & Steel Production."
> ...



A guy I know actually has a design for a methane capture tent system to go over feed lots. Kind of funny. 

It would produce an awful lot of shade, though.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> A guy I know actually has a design for a methane capture tent system to go over feed lots. Kind of funny.
> 
> It would produce an awful lot of shade, though.



Sounds perfect then!


----------



## powhunter (Aug 9, 2011)

Is your name really Fuller??


----------



## Glenn (Aug 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Sounds perfect then!



Typical response from an AZ "Clouderator". :roll:


:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Is your name really Fuller??



No, the one posting in this tread is a fraud and riding on the real ones coat tails using the name Fuller Wycliff, the real sunman is FullerWycliff.


----------



## Fuller Wycliff (Aug 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> What other crap is this guy spewing?  That Al Gore invented the internet and has the cure for Global Warming?



I don't think he's found the cure but he does seem pretty pissed.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 10, 2011)

Fuller Wycliff said:


> I don't think he's found the cure but he does seem pretty pissed.



Pffft. Everyone knows global warming is caused by a decline in the number of pirates.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 10, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Pffft. Everyone knows global warming is caused by a decline in the number of pirates.



Brilliant!


----------

